# Tuxedo endler



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

One of my favourite endlers are the tuxedo endlers. It's a hybrid strain. I'm keeping and breeding this strain for some years now. The first ones were Thailand imported ones. Those males were half black, some had red chests and they all had red swords in their tails. 

Nowadays, also white swords are available...

Overhere this strain is also known as black flame.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

very nice endler,
i keep the blue star anda wild type. if i had the tank space i'd like to keep many strains of endlers


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

At this point I do have 30 different strains of endlers overhere. 
I've got the blue star overhere as well. Even the blonde version of the blue star (hybrid). Overhere in Holland I was the first one who kept and bred the blue star. 

I hope to get my hands on the blue star with the green chest this year. Specific german breeders do have them.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

skiffia 1 said:


> very nice endler,
> i keep the blue star anda wild type.



Btw, the blue star is an N-class endler (so wildstrain itself as well)


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

My local fish store uses endlers as feeder fish. I've seen some very pretty ones fed to frogs, bichirs and turtles. Every now and then I thought of buying the nicest I see. Color wise. 

I am sure they are culls or something. I don't know how fish breeders do their work. Anyway, today, I got a nice lyre tail with orange and yellow spots. No black bars. I've put them in with some small zebra long fin danios, pristellas, and glass catfish. I'm seeing how these work out. Hoping they don't get eaten.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

In a way it's a waste to use very beautiful coloured and patterned endlers as feeders. But it happens!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

For those across the pond, we Americans don't use cultured Endler for feeders. Think of an Endler colony growing out with out new genes for 10-15 years, that is the feeder referenced. True you do see some OK fish, but they are a miss-mash of bad genes impossible to fix in just one life time.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I also recently got some fancy guppy endlers crosses. They are amazingly beautiful.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

kalyke said:


> I also recently got some fancy guppy endlers crosses. They are amazingly beautiful.


Any pics, by any chance...?


----------

